# How to avoid getting the flu



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Heck with this you wouldn't even need to get the vaccine


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Once, when I was leaving a crowded concert at a big outdoor venue, and the crowd was BARELY moving, I started coughing like crazy and when people would eyeball me, I'd say "Sorry- I think I have tuberculosis..." and as they suddenely stopped in their tracks I would zip into the space & walk past them. Worked like a charm.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a good way to keep from catching cooties, too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

But what happens when two people with chainsaws meet?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> But what happens when two people with chainsaws meet?


You get...Dueling Chainsaws!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey the play buttons dont show up what the ???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> hey the play buttons dont show up what the ???


Click on "YouTube" in the purple header and it will take you to the video on the YouTube site.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey the last one was a video of me and my wife I win yeah


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"That's it, cross the street." lol When I was in the Dr's office in Nov. for my bronchitis/asthma I had to wear a mask. People backed out of the elevator when they saw me. Scared them more than I ever did with a Halloween mask.


----------

